# دروس في تصميم الإضاءة ( تصميم الإنارة ) الفصل الأول



## Ezzat_Baroudi (16 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الكل منا يعلم أهمية الإنارة في الأماكن الداخلية ولكن ما هي العوامل المهمة , كثير من المهندسين يبسط الموضوع بقانون يحسب عدد الأجهزة المطلوبة لكل غرفة دون أخذ هذه العوامل بعين الاعتبار مع أنه في الدول المتقدمة مثل أوربا وأمريكا أصبح هالك مصممين متخصصين في تصميم الإنارة .

ولوجود نقص كبير في المكتبة العربية يتحدث عن تطور هذا العلم وأهميته؛ أقدم لكم إخواني هذا الفصل الأول في تصميم الإنارة سائلا المولى أن يوفقني في إكمال هذا المشروع الكبير وطالبا منكم الدعاء لي بالتوفيق.

أرجو تحميل الملف من الأسفل


----------



## توباكتس (16 يوليو 2008)

شكرا (عزات) على هذا الموضوع , فعلاً انه من المواضيع التي ينبغي بنا ملاحظتها , ولا سيما شكلها واظهارها بصورة مناسبة و مكملة ايضاً للديكور ككل , وخاصةً الاضائة الخارجية للمبنى , التي يجب ان تأخذ نصيب الاسد في توزيع و (تنسيق) الاضائة , لانها ستؤثر وتغير بكل تأكيد من شكل ولون المبنى ليلاً.


----------



## ماجد العراقي (16 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخ عزة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (17 يوليو 2008)

العفو أخي الكريم 
ملاحظة اسمي عزت لأن عزة أسم بنت 
لك الشكر


----------



## نور سامح (17 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على المجهود 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## فرج الحاسي (17 يوليو 2008)

ممتاز .... بارك الله فيك ....:56:


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (18 يوليو 2008)

لكم الشكر إخواني أتمنى إبداء الملاحظات بعد قراءة الموضوع
وهل تظنوا أن مثل هذه المواضيع مهمة لهذا المنتدى


----------



## ابن العميد (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي عزت
فعلا فكرة تصميم الانارة ده ابداع بجد حاجه كده ممكن تخلي البيت ياخد العقل رغم انه مافيهوش ديكور
ولكن الاضاءه هيه بتعمل جزء كبير من الديكور


----------



## med-dz (18 يوليو 2008)

موضوع جد حساس ... و مهم في التصميم ...

مع أنه للأسف مغيب في التصاميم المنتجة في العالم العربي ...

لك الشكر أخي على اثراء مكتبتنا بهذا الكتاب ... و نطمح دوما للمزيد ..

تقبل تحياتي ،


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (19 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لكم إخواني لتفاعلكم مع الموضوع 
ولكن أرجوا إبداء الملاحظات على الموضوع 
هل يحتاج تفصيل أكثر أم أنه واضح
هذا الأمر يعينني في الفصول القادمة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (19 يوليو 2008)

اتمنى لك التوفيق
شكرا


----------



## حواس حواس (20 يوليو 2008)

شكرا وا قصرت يا الغااااااااااااااااااااالى وننتظر المزيد لان هذا الموضوع فعلا يوجد به نقص فى الكتب العربية بالرغم من اهميته الكبيرة


----------



## rahel (20 يوليو 2008)

الموضوع اكثر من رائع انا قرأت الفايل جميل جدا ومفيد وياريت لو تفيدنا اكتر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (20 يوليو 2008)

واياكم 
أتمنى الفائدة للجميع


----------



## designer mido (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا علي الموضوع اخ عزت ... طبعا هو موضوع حيوي و مهم خصوصا لأن انا دراستي في العمارة الداخلية و طبعا تصميم الاضاءة و توزيعها من أهم اعمال مهندس التصميم الداخلي ...

من اهم الملاحظات اللي عجبتني هي أنه عند تصميم الاضاءة الصناعية لازم نعتمد علي دراسة تأثير الاضاءة الطبيعية علي الانسان لان الاضاءة الطبيعية هي النوع المثالي للاضاءة و عشان كده يكون تصميم الاضاءة الصناعية و توزيعها ناجح كلما اقترب تأثيره من التأثير المماثل للاضاءة الطبيعية .. كمان الملف عرض أنواع مختلفة من وسائل الإضاءة و توزيعاتها المختلفة...شكرا جزيلا مرة أخري أخي الكريم


----------



## الوسام الماسى (21 يوليو 2008)

موضوع يستحق الاهتمام بارك الله فيك 
ربنا يوفقك فى اكمال المشروع


----------



## المهندسة دنيا (21 يوليو 2008)

الله يعطيك الف عافية عن جد شي مفيد كتير
ولازم كلياتنا نستفيد منها


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (24 يوليو 2008)

شكرا الوسام الذهبي
الله يعافيكي مهندسة رانيا


----------



## lo2aarts (24 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكرا أخ عزت علي هذا الجهد المشكور
جزاكم الله خيرا 
فعلا موضوع مفيد جدا


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (25 يوليو 2008)

lo2aarts
العفو 
وإياكم


----------



## Aziz Bin Saud (30 يوليو 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه يا بش مهندس ...

بحث ممتع بصراااحه ومفيد جداً ...

وفي انتظار بقية الاجزاء ..

شكراً لك ..


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (31 يوليو 2008)

تم إضافة الفصل الثاني في هذا المنتدى


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (17 أغسطس 2008)

يمكن تحميل الفصل الثاني من الرابط التالي
http://ezzatbaroudi.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/chapter_02.pdf


----------



## alysami (18 أغسطس 2008)

أخى عزت ... هل لى بأستأذانك بأن أضع موضعك قيد التحميل بموقع بناة نظراً لأهمية أطروحته الشديد ؟؟ و بارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع و جزاك عنا كل خير
رابط الموقع ...
http://bonah.co.cc


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (18 أغسطس 2008)

نعم أخي الكريم بالتاكيد فالموضوع كتب لكي نرقى بتصميم الإنارة في العاليم العربي
كما يمكنك أخي الكريم إلأطلاع على أهم مواضيع تصميم الإنارة وبرامج الإنارة في هذا المنتدى عليى الرابط التالي
أهم مواضيع تصميم الإنارة وبرامج الإنارة في هذا المنتدى


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (26 أغسطس 2008)

الفصل الثاني









أهم مواضيع تصميم الإنارة وبرامج الإنارة في هذا المنتدى



__


----------



## مهندس إضاءة (29 أغسطس 2008)

أين الفصل الثاني


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (30 أغسطس 2008)

أهم مواضيع تصميم الإنارة وبرامج الإنارة في هذا المنتدى


----------



## hasanat75 (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك ونحن بانتظار المزيد


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (31 أغسطس 2008)

عفوا أخي العزيز


----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (31 أغسطس 2008)

شكرااااااا جدا على هذا الموضوع القيم والمفيد جدا في تصميمنا المعماري....


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (31 أغسطس 2008)

فعلا نحن بحاجة الى مثل هذة الكتب فهي تعالج جانب مهم لدى المهندس المعماري


----------



## علي ماجد جميد (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*مشكوووووووور يالحبيب*

عاشت يدك على المشاركة وننتظر منك اكثر واكثر:77::77::20::77::77:


----------



## م / وليد (2 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا اخ عزت و بارك الله فيك


----------



## المصمم الراقي (3 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك جزيلا


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (3 سبتمبر 2008)

عفوا أخي المصمم الراقي


----------



## مهندس إضاءة (9 سبتمبر 2008)

هذا الموضوع يؤكد على أهمية الإضاءة في التصميم المعماري


----------



## arch. omar (10 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك موضوع شييق ومهم


----------



## Eng.M Ammar (10 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً جداً و ارجو الاستفادة


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (11 سبتمبر 2008)

اتمنى ذلك mma87


----------



## arch_alduribi (12 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً.......
والله ينور عليك... مثل ما نورت علينا...


----------



## مهندس إضاءة (13 سبتمبر 2008)

خبرة هندسة الإضاءة فيها نقص شديد بالوطن العربي


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (26 سبتمبر 2008)

فعلا فهي لاتدرس بالجامعات ولكن يستطيع أي شخص تنمية معرفته بهذا المجال وأنا مستعد للمساعدة


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (27 سبتمبر 2008)

أنا منتظر الدروس القادمة - لاتبخل علينا -
شكرا من صمصوم قلبي


----------



## سمر الكيالي (27 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا--الموضوع مفيد جدا وشيق--فالانارة عنصر اساسي في التصميم الداخلي للفراغ---جهودك مباركة--الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## سينوغرافيا (27 سبتمبر 2008)

يعطيك الف عافيه اخ عزت وانشالله تعم الفائدة للجميع


----------



## arch_alduribi (1 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً على هذا الكتاب..والله ينور على قلبك...


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (16 أكتوبر 2008)

أشكركم على الإهتمام بالموضوع


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (19 ديسمبر 2008)

إخواني شاركونا الموضوع


----------



## saleh moh (20 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم يــــــــــــــــــــاشباب احد عنده خبره في الانارة في البرنامج 3dmax في v-ray

شكرا


----------



## MOHAMED9572 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

a#شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (3 فبراير 2009)

هل هنالك أي إضافات على الموضوع؟


----------



## adeldina (26 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر اخي العزيز(عزت)


----------



## mohamed2009 (26 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (3 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لكم على المشاركة في الموضوع


----------



## mohamed2009 (3 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (9 يوليو 2009)

أشكرك أخي mohamed2009


----------



## nsso (11 يوليو 2009)

*اعجز عن ايجاد موضوع الصفحة (الانارة)*

:11::11: عزرا ابحث ولم اجد الكتاب,ارجو المساعدة...​


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (16 يوليو 2009)

الكتاب العربي لتصميم الإنارة - كتاب باللغة العربية عن تصميم وإختيار أجهزة الإنارة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t138564.html


----------



## rosenour (27 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك موضوع قيم مشكور


----------



## كيوبيد العرب (15 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## شادي الحلاق (8 أغسطس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية ويخليلنا ياك يا كبير
على فكرة أنا متابع مواضيعك من زمان بس كنت بشتغل بعيد عن هالمجال 
وهلاء لما رجعت عالبلد قلت لحال اشتغل بالشي الي بحبو
والحمد لله الله وفقني وقدرت اتوظف بشركة إنارة على مستوى عالي
على فكرة الشباب بالشركة بيعرفوك شخصياً وأنا متمني اتعرف عليك كمان وانشالله قريباً
الله يبارك فيك ويجزيك الخير


----------



## adai (5 سبتمبر 2010)

تشكراتي الحارة


----------

